# Parents and children in PAH...



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

I had to pop into my local PAH store today to pick up a few bits. Whilst I was there I just happened to be browsing the tanks as they were right next to where I was. Lo and behold there was a family there who decided that yes they would adopt the cute pretty bunny hiding away in the corner after their son decided he would like it. This was after he chose between the rabbit or a hamster. 

I can't stand the holidays as this is when you see all the parents and children browsing the inappropriate cages and cute animals. :cursing:


So, I was pretty frustrated. I was in my work uniform and it wasn't appropriate for me to say anything at the time. To top it off, I then discovered there was the most beautiful little syrian girlie out back who had been brought at the start of the summer but brought back a week ago as her daughter was bored of it. :crying:

She is 5 months old, and is a very chunky satin dark (almost black) golden syrian. Her name is Phoebe and she now lives with me. No, I wasn't planning on getting another hamster or rodent, but I couldn't stand the thought of her being shipped around from home to home all summer with the same thing happening. She has a beautiful temperament from what I can tell so far, and was happy to be cuddled for a good ten-fifteen minutes in the shop before perching herself on my shoulder and deciding that was where she was staying. :001_tt1:

:aureola:


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Welcome home Phoebe :001_wub:

It really gets to me how bad [email protected] is during the holidays... Kids need to be taught that animals aren't toys :s if only we could save them all!


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

I do wish that some parents would teach their kids that pets are not toys which they can just forget about when they are bored. Its such a shame that so many animals end up this way


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I hate animals being sold like tins of beans.

If the kids couldn't see them, they probably wouldn't want them.

All the nice pretty colourful cages and accessories serve as encouragement too.

Then, only really committed and serious people would seek out decent animals from decent breeders. 

We live in hope


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> I hate animals being sold like tins of beans.
> 
> If the kids couldn't see them, they probably wouldn't want them.
> 
> ...


I got my hamster and my two pigs from pets at home, and im a committed animal owner :wink:


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

K1nS said:


> I got my hamster and my two pigs from pets at home, and im a committed animal owner :wink:


Good. And as such you would probably have taken the trouble to seek out your pets from a reputable source if they were not available in a shop?

I was referring to the person who wanders into a pet shop, has a look round, goes goo goo over the dinky little animals and the pink accessories and buys something totally unsuitable that they have no knowledge about and are likely to be bored with in a couple of weeks.


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah I dont agree with the impulse buying sort of thing, parents should teach their kids first about the animals before just letting them get one because its cute and small. Dont get me wrong though, there will be kids and parents out there that do it right by the animals, its just not something you usually see 

My pigs I got 2 weeks ago from pets at home, Chop is a little older though, hes bigger and they said he was a few weeks older. That made me want him more, knowing he had been waiting for a loving home longer


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

I wasn't allowed to get a pet until I could prove to my parents I could look after it by myself. I did all the research and even babysat a friends hamster before I was deemed mature enough to be trusted with an animal (I was 8 when I got my first pet of my own meaning not a family one, a hamster). It makes me sad to see things like this, working in a vet surgery which was located inside a [email protected] I saw so many animals returned and kept out back. Its kids that are bought animals like toys that end up not appreciating them when they grow up, and end up giving them to shelters or selling them. If parents taught their kids to appreciate and see them as living things with feelings we might start making some progress. -sigh-


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

my mum had a hobby of breeding guinea pigs for a few years so my weekend job was cleaning them out. We loved caring for them as they were nice animals to handle once they got to know you. We'd put them out in the run during the day and they'll help keep the grass down too. Mum sold the babies to the pet shops like pets at home or sometimes private buyers.


----------



## gerbilmummy (Jul 25, 2013)

I got my gerbils from Pets at Home and I am a responsible pet owner as well.

I would have preferred to go to a private breeder, but after about a month of searching here, there and everywhere for a breeder I found my nearest was 2.5 - 3 hours car drive away! :cryin:

There are two big pet stores round my way, Pets at Home and another store, the other store I wouldn't touch with a barge pole, they are terrible, however the local Pets at Home is brilliant. The staff know about the pets and the lady took the time to give my boys a health check and she signed a piece of paper declaring that they were healthy. 
Rowan spent the whole time I was being asked questions and listening to all her advice having a cuddle. She asked me loads of questions, had we already set up a home for them, what type of cage, what substrate, food, had I had gerbils before? etc etc
I was also told that if either of them got ill within two weeks to bring them back and they would have a free vet health check and Pets at Home would pay for any treatment etc. 

Some pets at home stores are not as good obviously, but it doesn't mean they are all like that.

While I was at the store getting Rowan and Ash I saw a little boy of about 5 nagging his parents for a rabbit, they agreed (just to shut him up I think) and after a couple of questions the assistant refused to give them a rabbit explaining that they didn't have a cage or anything, they demanded to speak to someone to complain, parents like that I hate to see, but well done to the assistant:thumbup1:
It would help if all assistants were taught to do the same thing as these people in my store do, refuse if they have doubts the animal will be looked after properly.


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

One of my pigs is currently being treated for a URI which pets at home are paying for because he became ill within the 2 weeks I got him, they're good like that


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Oh, I hope I haven't come across as buying pets from PAH makes you a bad owner or anything, my other hamster Bolt (my little old man, bless him) came from PAH. That was before I knew about the rodent farms etc, but I don't think it makes me any worst an owner. :smile:

Thought you may want to see some photos of the little darling :001_wub:








Sorry for the quality, they were just quick snaps on my iPad. I will get better ones when she is more settled. Can't work out her colour, she comes across as a typical 'golden' in the photos but she is much darker in real life. She is much darker than Bolt who is a golden, and her back is a lot darker than her face, with the colour wrapping around almost right to her belly whereas bolt has white running along his sides and paws. She is also satin, and has a lovely shine to her coat. She did however choose to come out and climb up to my shoulder and have a good sniff of my face :001_wub:

Oh, and just to point out, she is in our 'hospital cage' at the second just while she settles as didn't want to stress her out by too much change all at once, and putting her in a massive cage after she has lived in a tiny tiny cage for the first 5months of her life seemed like it could really stress her out. She's currently staring at me through the bars with her little face all sweet wanting to come back out.


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Aww shes gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:

I personally dont mind buying from pets at home, I know the animals will be coming to a good loving home with me so thats all that matters xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I know I'll probably be shot down in flames, but I can't wait for the day where [email protected] & all other pet shops are banned from selling animals, & the day when the rodent farms that supply them are also shut down.

I'm sure that some people who buy from pet shops do provide loving homes, but well intentioned though they may feel they are being, it's still fuelling a profitable trade in battery farmed rodents.


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

SS - No reason for you to be shot down in flames. I totally agree with you about stopping animals in shops would equal shutting down rodent farms and thus would be the best situation. However they are still around, and are still filled with animals, and it just didn't feel right leaving her there to be shipped around from pillar to post  She was in the 'adoption centre' so you just put a donation in towards the local rescue charity rather than paying towards the rodent farms.


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

We got our Chinese hammie from the adoption section, but in my book, that is entirely different - none of the money goes to [email protected], just towards the charity providing care for unwanted pets. I wholeheartedly agree with SS... If there were no demand from people buying animals from such places, there would be no need for supply and rodent mills would hopefully be eradicated. 

I simply don't go in [email protected] any more and do my shopping online.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

I buy my dog training treats from there, at £1 a pack and kasa only eating one half a night thats not bad value. I respect the fact that breeding farms aren't good but where else can people get rodents from for pets? There won't be many private breeders out there


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

Things have changed so much since I was a child. Pet shops always used to have kittens and cats etc and sometimes puppies. People campaigned and now I can't remember the last time I saw a kitten or puppy in a pet shop window.

I would think its a matter of time before selling other pets is stopped too.

If people couldn't sell them they would stop breeding them.

I got my first pet when I was 7, it was a rabbit from a neighbour when their rabbit had babies.Thats how people got pets mostly then.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Wiz201 said:


> I buy my dog training treats from there, at £1 a pack and kasa only eating one half a night thats not bad value. I respect the fact that breeding farms aren't good but where else can people get rodents from for pets? There won't be many private breeders out there


If you search around you will find good breeders around if you really want a certain animal and you want it to be bred for health and temperament you will do all that you can to go out there whether it be Internet, paper or word of mouth there will be some good breeders out there.
You may have to travel via car, train or bus to get that animal and I'd rather do that then buy any animal from pets at home for it then to become ill with respiratory infections, tumours, etc or possibly die because of how and where its bred from!

I travelled from derbyshire to gloustershire for 2 of my past rats.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Either that or go to a rescue centre and give a home to many unwanted animals out there.


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> I buy my dog training treats from there, at £1 a pack and kasa only eating one half a night thats not bad value. I respect the fact that breeding farms aren't good but where else can people get rodents from for pets? There won't be many private breeders out there


There are private breeders, and if the demand for well bred animals was higher, there would be even more breeders. There are also a huge number of rodents in rescues (or up for adoption on places like preloved) where people have grown bored or had accidental litters. I really don't think we'd be hard pressed to find animals if pet shops stopped selling them.

Sorry for Hijacking your thread Micky. Your little girl is absolutely stunning, bet she can't believe her luck. Does she have a name yet???

ETA: just re-read your first post and realised she's called Phoebe! Lovely


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

I couldn't find a decent breeder when I was looking for my rodents. And not many rescues here which have hamsters or piggies. Like I've said before, a few people stopping buying from pets at home won't cause it to close.. I don't mind buying from them because if you don't, what happens to those animals? At least they could go to homes who will look after them and meet their needs etc. I'm not saying everyone does that, but most people do  if people don't want to buy from there, that's perfectly fine but don't go making people feel bad for doing it


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

Please don't think people are trying to make you feel bad, this isn't personal at all, we're just trying to raise awareness. You're right, a few people stopping wont make a difference, but hopefully, the more people who are made aware of rodent mills and the bad breeding practices behind some of these stores, the more people there will be who boycott. The stock they have in will grow older and 'undesirable' so be placed into the adoption section and they will reduce their stock intake if the demand is reduced. 

It's a long journey, but if it can be done for other animals such as dogs, why not rodents? Their welfare is no different.

I bought my gerbils from a local independent pet shop before I joined forums, but having been on here a few years and reading through these 'why not use pet shop' threads which occur pretty frequently I slowly began to realise what people were harping on about. There's no harm in trying.


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/235608-why-do-you-hate-pets-home.html

This is one of the threads I found very interesting. It may be worth reading through as most points/arguments are covered from what I remember.

I don't want to take Micky's thread any further off on a tangent! Sorry Micky!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh bless you!! You are an angel! But that is the reason why I don't go in there anymore. Listening to children begging their parents, who would eventually give in, or even young adults doing the same with their partners (yes I have heard this!!)

I once went into a garden centre and listened to a three year old child begging her parents for a mouse...poor little thing was mite ridden...I could tell through the glass. Then they went outside, saying they would when they came back in, so I went and bought the three mice that were there! This was early on in my pet keeping and I just felt sorry for them! I avoid those places now as I really struggle with that!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

shes gorgeous mickey.

And I hate to hear kids begging their parents for pets

i had to prove i was mature enough to have my first pet of my own too like alot of people here


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

To be fair, I can't say anything. Three years ago, it was little ten year old me in pets at home, choosing which guinea pigs I would like to take home. Now I know that buying from pet shops wasn't the wisest choice. Maybe the little boy will be a good owner to the pet? I was a good owner to the piggies, sadly one passed away due to a Tumor, but nothing could have been done. The other pig is still going strong, nice big house and run! We also have a rabbit from pets at home, who I got when I was 11, again he has a good life and has the run of the garden everyday! And when I didn't have the time to see my pets, my parents will quite happily do it, they like me are animal lovers! Obviously if the child was being loud and might have been scaring the bunny I can understand, but my point is not all kids are bad owners 
And congratulations on the new addition!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Doggiesrule100 said:


> To be fair, I can't say anything. Three years ago, it was little ten year old me in pets at home, choosing which guinea pigs I would like to take home. Now I know that buying from pet shops wasn't the wisest choice. Maybe the little boy will be a good owner to the pet? I was a good owner to the piggies, sadly one passed away due to a Tumor, but nothing could have been done. The other pig is still going strong, nice big house and run! We also have a rabbit from pets at home, who I got when I was 11, again he has a good life and has the run of the garden everyday! And when I didn't have the time to see my pets, my parents will quite happily do it, they like me are animal lovers! Obviously if the child was being loud and might have been scaring the bunny I can understand, but my point is not all kids are bad owners
> And congratulations on the new addition!


Of course not!! And your piggies are lucky as your little girl and you are clearly loving owners. Not to mention the fact it sounds like you went in with the intention of purchasing your piggies. What makes me angry is when the decision is made there and then in the shop, particularly after nagging/begging of children/adults.


----------



## Doggiesrule100 (Sep 2, 2012)

niki87 said:


> Of course not!! And your piggies are lucky as your little girl and you are clearly loving owners. Not to mention the fact it sounds like you went in with the intention of purchasing your piggies. What makes me angry is when the decision is made there and then in the shop, particularly after nagging/begging of children/adults.


Thankyou haha oh and by the way it was me buying the piggies with my parents. Yep I was only ten three years ago, but I'm trying to learn as much as animals as I can now! 
I wasn't having a go or anything on that post 
And yeah makes me mad too! I once saw some people who had just bought a puppy and it was shoved in the boot, and had to wait in the car whilst they went in and got the supplies! It was only about 8weeks! You should research before you buy a pet!


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

I just want to share a funny story while in pets at home this morning getting wood shavings and hay... I had to look in the adoption centre, I just cant help it lol... but there was a mum and two kiddies, one of the kids was pestering her mum for an "animal" but her mums reply did make me giggle "You cant have an animal, your dad will eat it!" that shut the kid up haha


----------



## Fluffydd (Jul 28, 2013)

I was in [email protected] a while back and some parents were buying a hamster for their young son. He looked about 2 years old to me, so far too young to have any idea what was going on really. I think his mum just thought he should have a pet.

It upsets me when I read ads on Preloved and Gumtree where they are rehoming a pet because the child has lost interest in it. They shouldn't be allowed to lose interest in it and it's sending such a bad message to the kids. One advert was selling gerbils that were a couple of months old because the children had got bored with them and now wanted a snake.


----------



## georginaspets (Sep 8, 2013)

It really annoys me when the little children run around scaring the animals or begging for an animal because it's cute. Also, when the parents give in without doing any research they either realize they can't cope or just can't be bothered too look after them properly and give them back it's really annoying.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

We got a very sweet (but greasy) little Russian dwarf hammy today for dd (well all of us) 

He was in the adoption bit oh said they were quite good asked about his cage as we didn't buy one, asked if we had kept them before etc

I know they aren't perfect and I wouldn't line thier pockets in the normal section poor sod does have to live in a pink zoozone tho lol


----------

